# Remember Street Hawk?



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi guys, 

Do you Remember "Street Hawk" . Yes the same tv series with the Black super bike. I found a site dedicated to this TV series.There is a lot of pictures and unknown facts and info about the show and the bike.You can download some videos from here also. When i saw the clips I really got goose bumps all over my body.



some info


> *Street Hawk's Specs....*
> 
> MODEL:
> Top secret government project.
> ...





> *Street Hawk before it's conversion....*
> 
> *img204.imageshack.us/img204/3306/b4sh1lj9.th.jpg
> 
> ...



One bike went up for sale in EBay in 2000 and was sold for $12,000 Which was bought by a ex street hawk stunt man Chris

Here is the link
The video's is in the Download sections . 

Intro Video

YouTube Videos 

Charan


----------



## dIgItaL_BrAt (Mar 14, 2006)

A trip down memory lane....

I really used to love that show back then.


----------



## Dreamer (Mar 14, 2006)

i fantasy that bike even today...(sigh)


----------



## esumitkumar (Mar 14, 2006)

wow Street Hawk ...the show and bike was amazing....the man the machine .............rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr........

Its theme was good too ..and background music awesome............

Wish I had such bike


----------



## cvvikram (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow....It was my favorite show...at that time...i still remember them....   

Anyways thanks for the link..


----------



## techno_funky (Mar 14, 2006)

oh hell man i was so very trying to remember the name of this show 
but just coudnt 
i remember i was a kid that time dint miss any of the episodes 
thanks a ton for pulling this up


----------



## RCuber (Mar 14, 2006)

Guys there are a few sound tracks there for downloads also. Just enjoy those


----------



## adityainalps (Mar 14, 2006)

LOL.

Only good serial Doordarshan gave


----------



## adit_sen (Mar 14, 2006)

ah...it was ages bak. loved it.


----------



## nix (Mar 14, 2006)

yeah i also used to watch that when i was a kid...i still remember some of it....i'l see the video's first...


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 15, 2006)

Loooooooooooooong time ago this used to be one of my favs.

Good to be back down the mem lane and rediscover it !


----------



## iinfi (Mar 15, 2006)

@adityainalps:
u said it man. that was the best by DD. another was Knight Rider.

see this 
*www.knightrideronline.com/


----------



## enjoy (Mar 17, 2006)

The link doesn't work. Anyone has a new link ??

[quote="]Here is the link[/quote]


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 17, 2006)

LOL.. those days of Street Hawk, and HumLog , and Buniyaad, and Dekh Bhai Dekh..


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Mar 17, 2006)

i am the ultimate fan of street hawk in those days.
even i used to discuss about in the calss and got punishment from the teacher.


----------



## niranjan_mcarenyold (Mar 17, 2006)

knightrider is on of its kind


----------



## rajkumar_personal (Mar 18, 2006)

@GNURAG

What mate !
I guess that u were a serious TV freak at that time coz u managed to watch all those shows which were distributed over 5PM to 9:30 PM !


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

Sorry could not resist bumping this thread. There are many young members who dont even know that we had such a series  .. 

Guys There is lots of videos on Youtube. Please take a look and go back to those happy days  . I have all the 13 episodes in 2 DVD  
Unofficial Fan site : *www.streethawkonline.com/
*www.youtube.com/results?search_query=street+hawk&search=Search


----------



## vish786 (Nov 10, 2007)

thx for link charan


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

Here is the Intro Video .. got goose bumps after seeing the video


----------



## vish786 (Nov 10, 2007)

keep the links coming charan.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

I used to think that street hawk actually had vertical lift  .. my brother did everything to convince me that the bike would just jump of a hidden ramp .. 

Also Hyper thrust scenes were awesome.. we would even count with that operator guy .. 

edit: oops its 5..4..3..2..1


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

Street Hawk: Hyperthrust

5..4..3..2...1


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

lol ok my bad


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 10, 2007)

was 1 of the best shows, better than "Knight Rider".


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^ sadly it did only one season


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Nov 10, 2007)

Hey, Charan, get the dvd's for me in our next meet...plzzzzz.....


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

^^^ LOL ok


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

^ Man.. even i want one... u left me alone ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 10, 2007)

I've'nt seen this  Count me in for a purchase too  (Ahem, being legal)


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL 2 set DVD's 1000 bucks.. now who wants  (j.k)

Actually this is not available at all.. in india or outside ..  cause its a classic and  very hard to find original discs.. only VHS were available.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

^ Google


----------



## phreak0ut (Nov 12, 2007)

Hey Charan! Thanks a lot for refreshing my memory. This was really one of the best TV series on. I liked this more than Knight Rider.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks  sure brings back memories


----------



## slugger (Jul 24, 2008)

AWESOME THREAD MAN!!!

brought back so many fond childhood memories 

this link slipped by in the other thread

downloading EVERYTHING [already enqued them]

got to thank *@dreams* too for bumping up the other old thread which set the whole thing rolling

*P.S* a 4.5 GB version too available


----------



## din (Jul 24, 2008)

Aaah those days !! Was pretty nice watching street hawk.

Thanks Charan for the YouTube links...


----------



## RCuber (Aug 14, 2012)

Bump.. For refreshing our memory !!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 14, 2012)

i had a Funskool Street Hawk toy 
*i.imgur.com/fMckM.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Aug 15, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> i had a Funskool Street Hawk toy



 .. I always wanted it


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi all, there was an old serial aired on DD1 named Ek se badh kar ek. It was a musical countdown cum commedy serial. Anybody from 80's and 90's should remember. Can you tell its casting ? There was a lady, whats her name.

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/110333-lost-serials-dd1-2.html
This thread is closed, so i have to ask here. Mods pls reopen that thread so that in future if someone have any query can ask there.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the bump.. BTW.. you can PM any mods to reopen the thread.


----------



## bubusam13 (Nov 10, 2013)

I  was expecting a answer to my question about Ek se badh kar ek. 
Who is the mod of that thread ?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2013)

bubusam13 said:


> I  was expecting a answer to my question about Ek se badh kar ek.
> Who is the mod of that thread ?



I remember the name.. but nothing more than that. I recalled about Dekh Bhai Dekh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia when searching for the one you told


----------

